# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Recycled brick pathways

## Naf

Can you achieve a nice result in using recycled bricks to make a pathway? 
If anyone has any pics of some they have done it would be greatlt appreciated. 
Thanks
Nathan

----------


## droog

Just happened to whip one up over the weekend.   
Regards Dave

----------


## Black Cat

Nice job, Dave!

----------


## Naf

Looks good dave.  :2thumbsup:  
Has anyone tried this, or does anyone have an opinion on it?  Pavermaker 
Thanks
Nathan

----------


## Naf

WOW that's what I'm after, next time you're down this way I might have to get you to show me your technique  :Shock:

----------


## Bedford

Now I know what RumpledElf meant about jaggly edges!!............ :Biggrin:  :Smilie:    

> I'm bit of a magican when it comes to brick pathways...........check it out, guys.

----------


## Naf

How about the 20mm pavers you can get for around $10m2, over the already concrete pathways? and how would you lay them? 
Nathan

----------


## Naf

hump ..... i mean bump

----------


## Planned LScape

2nd hand reds look great for paving, especially on older fed or victorian style houses. Lay them in stretcher bond, or herringbone. I find herringbone is the tighter locking pattern.  
Best result is to lay them on a good base and in mortar, leave a 10mm grout joint between all pavers as they can vary 15mm or so in both thickness and length. By laying them in mortar you can keep the perp lines all straight and the level flush.

----------

